
Twitter has suspended 125,000 accounts promoting terrorist acts - SQL2219
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/twitter-has-suspended-more-than-125000-accounts-promoting-terrorist-acts-since-mid-2015-2016-02-05
======
DyslexicAtheist
would be interesting to see what was the content actually promoted and what
they consider a terrorist act. I wouldn't be surprised if one is critical
about US military actions this would also fall under "promoting". Hard to
understand what this means. I think we need our open decentralized web back
where information can not be made disappear by one who doesn't like the
content. We criticize the same censorship if some backward country like Turkey
or Egypt is doing it. Yet in the name of the war on terror the same people are
calling for torches & pitchforks.

